# Shriners Benefit Ride VIDEO- Southern Mudd Junkies



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

We made a trip to the Shriners Benefit Ride at the HLORP yesterday. They raised over $25000 for the Shriners Children Hospital and had a trailer FULL of toys to deliver. It was an Awesome ride and the park was in perfect shape!


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks like ya'll had a blast! Wish I could've made it up there. When you gonna get the 850 back together? Looks like you kinda enjoyed that Outty!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I had planned on being there, but my ride wasn't ready. Great video!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! We definitely had a good time.

BlackDawg- GP's outty is definitely nice I want lie about that. My motor is ready I just have to go pick it up tomorrow and start putting everything back together.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome vid as always, and for a good cause. .....thinkin you may have an Outty in the future lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's awesome. Did you meet the Clampets?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> That's awesome. Did you meet the Clampets?


No man I never saw them. We saw the table they had set up but the little time we spent at the front area they werent there.

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------



filthyredneck said:


> Awesome vid as always, and for a good cause. .....thinkin you may have an Outty in the future lol.


haha it would be the ONLY other bike I would own lets just put it that way.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

another great video, and a great turn out for a great cause!!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice video,, what happen to your Polaris?


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Need to make it available to watch on mobile devices. I would like to enjoy this video. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

looks like you guys all had a good time!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

sloboy said:


> Nice video,, what happen to your Polaris?


Its getting the motor rebuilt. It developed a little bit of a smoking problem and I couldnt stand for that. lol Im picking the motor up tomorrow and starting to put it all back together. It will be in the next videos for sure.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Onethej said:


> Need to make it available to watch on mobile devices. I would like to enjoy this video.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



on your iphone, open the safari browser, then go to "www.YouTube.com" scroll to the bottom of screen, hit the "desktop" link, then search for smj channel and there you go!

Or, just go to mimb.com with safari browser. That will work also.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Stock build or did ya put a lil sum thing in it?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

sloboy said:


> Stock build or did ya put a lil sum thing in it?


I just went back stock. THe down time to build it wasnt worth it to me. I would have been down 4-5 weeks waiting on parts and we have some big rides coming up in the next few weeks that I want to have my bike at.


----------



## rkc05 (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome video. Love the big Outys!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Logan don't shy away. He's afraid that popo couldn't handle the extra power 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------

